# Returning to work - what do I need to do?



## Deano (7 Sep 2011)

Hi. I've been out of work for a few months and have just got a job offer (yay!). What do I need to do with regards to getting a tax cert for my new employer? Is it a simple matter of letting them know in my Social Welfare office and they post me one?

I did look through the welfare.ie website first but couldn't find the answer there.

Thanks!


----------



## sean.c (7 Sep 2011)

All you need is the P45 from your previous job.

If you don't have that (and you really should because it's important), call the Revenue helpline - details on their site.

The dept Social Welfare have nothing to do with taxes so you won't find anything there.


----------



## U71 (7 Sep 2011)

Or, if you go to your local tax office and give them the name and employee number/tax number/not sure what it is exactly, they will post out your tax cert to your new employer.  You can find the location of your local office at the revenue's website.

Congrats on getting the job!  Best of luck with it.


----------



## Deano (7 Sep 2011)

sean.c said:


> All you need is the P45 from your previous job.
> 
> If you don't have that (and you really should because it's important), call the Revenue helpline - details on their site.
> 
> The dept Social Welfare have nothing to do with taxes so you won't find anything there.



Thanks for the replies guys 

Is the p45 still relevant if I finished up last year? I finished in November.


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Sep 2011)

P45 is not relevant as it would only affect your tax credits for 2010.

You can either fill up Form 12A (download this from revenue .ie) on your first day at work. (you need your employers Reg. number)
* or*
 phone tax office with employer's Reg. number, his Company name and address and the date you commence working for him


----------



## Deano (7 Sep 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> P45 is not relevant as it would only affect your tax credits for 2010.
> 
> You can either fill up Form 12A (download this from revenue .ie) on your first day at work. (you need your employers Reg. number)
> * or*
> phone tax office with employer's Reg. number, his Company name and address and the date you commence working for him



Grand - thanks Black Sheep. I can get that info from the employer before the start date and get the form in before I start - hopefully this will make the process quicker


----------

